# paphiopedilum philippinense laevigatum



## neno747 (May 28, 2012)

Hello, do you







paphiopedilum philippinense laevigatum or philippinense?

thanks


----------



## eggshells (May 28, 2012)

My guess is roebelinii. Can you post the leaves of the plant? I would love to see it.


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 28, 2012)

neno747 said:


> Hello, do you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks like roebellinii


----------



## Rick (May 28, 2012)

What is the petal length? They would need to be at least 18/19cm to start considering roebelinii. Also the pouch looks rather rounded to square in this pic rather than pointy (also more typical of robelinii).

We had a big debate a ways back on trying to ID discreet varieties of philippinense from photos, but without knowing the origin of the plant or plants parents its all just a guess for the most part.


----------



## W. Beetus (May 28, 2012)

That would constitute a roebellinii to me. The angle at which the petals sit looks like what I typically see as being roebellinii. The petals on philippinense spread further out from the bloom itself, and they also are usually less curled.


----------



## emydura (May 28, 2012)

Lovely clone. Nice dorsal.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 28, 2012)

? six of one, half a dozen of the other?


----------



## SlipperKing (May 29, 2012)

Ozpaph said:


> ? six of one, half a dozen of the other?



No, roebellinii!:rollhappy:


----------



## Leo Schordje (May 29, 2012)

That is a very nice flower. 

I am one of those who prefer to use only the accepted taxonomic name for this, and it is _*Paph philippinense*_, with no further sub-varietal designation. BUT as Rick, Rick and I agreed to at the end of our last go around on this  there is a horticultural shorthand for the way this flower looks, and it does fit the appearance of the horticultural form _roebellinii_. So for science call it _Paph philippinense _with no added on variety, for horticulture call it _Paph roebellinii_ or any of the compound name variations of this.


----------



## neno747 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## eggshells (May 29, 2012)

Hi Neno, It looks like a vigorous plant. The flower also is very nice and it looks to me that it has a large dorsal. Very nice characteristic along with the twisting petals. I adore that species and you are lucky to have it. Good luck and I hope for many blooms on this plant. Take care.


----------



## Rick (May 29, 2012)

That looks like a 12/13 cm petal lenth which would be normal for a standard phili, but way to short for robelinii (regardless of petal stance and twisting).

If those are actually inches, then the petals are 33 cm long and a world record flower.

Does the "palawan" variety fit the bill? i.e. looking like a miniture roebelinii?


----------



## SlipperKing (May 30, 2012)

It has outrageous colors to this clone regardless of the Hort. variety!

What are the parents? (clonel names)


----------



## Stone (May 31, 2012)

Whatever it is its beautiful!!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 31, 2012)

I agree, it's a beauty!


----------

